#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  HVB failliet

## M'Elodie

Hallo, daar gaan we weer....

Faillissement Hvb Av Rental & Staging B.V. te Almere

... lekker begin van het nieuwe jaar zo :-(

Sterkte en succes allen die erbij betrokken zijn, vooral personeel en freelancers en leveranciers die (nog) geld krijgen... 

2011 wordt het jaar van het fluiten. Zal er maar vast mee beginnen denk dat het einde nog niet in zicht is van alle faillissementen binnen onze branche, helaas.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

De een gaat failliet en de ander wordt groter  :Cool: 
PRG acquires EML Productions in Europe

----------


## steed

> De een gaat failliet en de ander wordt groter 
> PRG acquires EML Productions in Europe




Das waar, denk dat het steeds vaker gaat gebeuren, echter AVL probeerde dit ook, maar dat ging door "omstandigheden" niet erg goed.
Ben benieuwd welke bedrijven eind 2011 halen..hoop niet dat er nog meer vallen, maar heb mijn twijfels....

----------


## JohanH

Al stel ik hier mij de vraag hoe goed dit is voor de concurrentie...
Wat schiet er nu nog over in Europa als grote speler ? 
PRG & Clair & ????





> De een gaat failliet en de ander wordt groter 
> PRG acquires EML Productions in Europe

----------


## dexter

Precies de groten blijven over, omdat zij ook vaker de fatsoenlijk betaalde klussen krijgen, en "onze" markt wordt verziekt door iedereen die een leuke speakerset heeft en goedkoop is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is, hoe triest ook voor de afvallers, een normale marktwerking. De zwakken vallen af en de groten worden groter.
Wil je overleven dan moet je dus je op tijd passende maatregelen nemen door groter te worden, specialisatie, stoppen, fuseren of overnames.
Alleen bij banken, verzekeraars en de overheid werkt het niet zo, daar wordt iedere blunder keurig weggemoffeld en graaien ze uit onze belastingcenten om de boel vooral maar draaiende te houden.

----------


## Marciej

Groot betekend natuurlijk niet altijd meteen goed he! Er is absoluut nog genoeg bestaansrecht voor de overige Nederlandse firma's met een gezonde bedrijfsstructuur!

Een flatgebouw staat ook nooit op 1 paal!

----------


## mustang1

PRG wordt wel angstaanjagend groot zo...

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Precies de groten blijven over, omdat zij ook vaker de fatsoenlijk betaalde klussen krijgen, en "onze" markt wordt verziekt door iedereen die een leuke speakerset heeft en goedkoop is.



Juist, als je een stelling als deze doet, onderbouw hem dan.
Wat zijn volgens jou de fatsoenlijk betaalde klussen?
Al die tussenpersonen, de strijkstokken, die maken de markt kapot.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Al stel ik hier mij de vraag hoe goed dit is voor de concurrentie...
> Wat schiet er nu nog over in Europa als grote speler ? 
> PRG & Clair & ????




Geen idee.

Groot worden betekend ook een gevaar!
Stel, PRG mag gezellig alles leveren, Licht, geluid, rigging, video, sfx en misschien wel een stukje staging.
Stel dat er bij de sfx iets fout gaat, of het geluid is k*t, dan gaat al snel de naam PRG de ronde dat die het klusje slecht gedaan heeft. we weten precies allemaal hoe het gaat: de eerste persoon weet dat het alleen het geluid betreft, de tweede persoon die er van hoort twijfelt tussen licht, video of was het nou toch geluid? Anyway, de naam PRG loop als totaal supplier een veel groter risico.

Mijn advies: schoenmaker, blijf ben den leest.
doe lampen en trussen, daar ben je goed in!

----------


## cobi

De grote van een bedrijf zegt niets over hoe goed een bedrijf is, hoeveel ze voor een klus kunnen vragen of over de betrouwbaarheid mbt of het bedrijf failliet zou kunnen gaan.

Focus was geen kleine jonge, deed grote klussen maar ging toch failliet (en is uiteindelijk in afgeslankte vorm doorgestart). Hvb was trouwens oom geen klein bedrijfje meer toch?

Gewoon gezond verstand gebruiken. De spullen kopen waar ook voor betaald word, en vooral niet te veel lenen. Dat is in de basis volgens mij het recept voor een gezond bedrijf. Grote klussen zijn niet gelijk goed betaald (grote klussen betekend veel spullen dus ook grote vrachtwagens dus een groot magazijn dus personeel.... En dat kost allemaal geld). Als je beetje gaat rekenen kom je er achter dat er voor kleine bedrijven zat mogelijkheden zijn om een leuke boterham te verdienen.

----------


## geenstijl21

Sluit me redelijk aan bij het verhaal van Cobi. Ben zelf redelijk klaar met alle opmerkingen over bedreigingen van grote company's, graai-cultuur, hobbybobby op de hoek en ga zo maar door. Alle sectoren hebben hier last van en komen dit soort verschijnlen voor. Ga lekker in de zandbak spelen voor wie denkt dat je investeerd en daar maximaal over rendeert door middel van hard werken en nette klussen neerzetten. Ga je verdiepen in bedrijfskunde en kom erachter dat je met je boerenverstand toch niet zover komt als je altijd dacht. Word volwassen en ga je eigen weg zonder teveel naar anderen te kijken. Kijk goed om je heen wat er gebeurd maar trek je EIGEN plan. In het freelancebestand waar ik gebruik van maak zitten ook freelancers die eerst een eigen zaak hebben gehad en stuk zijn gegaan. De kennis en ervaring die ze daarbij opgedaan hebben is onbetaalbaar.'

----------


## AJB

HvB was geen klein bedrijfje en deed serieuze, internationale producties op een hoog niveau. Het is dan ook gewoon heel triest, ik wens alle betrokkenen erg veel sterkte.

----------


## EVP audio

Jaren geleden begon ik hier als Stagiaire. Mijn achternaam was hetzelfde als die van de eigenaar en het voelde meteen goed. Ik voelde me thuis. Ben geweldig begeleid en heb mooie landen gezien. 

Het doet me toch wel pijn om te zien dat een klein bedrijfje zoals het in Baarn was, doorgroeide naar een volwassen bedrijf in Almere. Er kwam een groot pand, veel auto's en een hoop personeel.

Op het moment dat het werk op een gegeven moment achter blijft worden die facetten natuurlijk erg duur. 

Ik hoop dat Hans alles weer op de rit kan krijgen. En dat alle mensen die bij hem werkte weer goed terecht komen. 

Na PAS Audio is dit het tweede bedrijf waar ik veel geleerd heb, wat helaas te onder gaat.

Zijn er nog meer mensen die HVB goed kenden. En die weten hoe het met de mensen gaat die er werkte.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Heb jij bij pas gewerkt tijdens die tours van klok ?

----------


## EVP audio

Hey Timo, 

Ik heb toen idd onder Martijn en Arnaud daar stage gelopen. Was een erg fijne tijd. Later ben ik ze nog vaak bij EML tegen gekomen, waar ze in korte tijd een onwijs gave afdeling hebben opgezet.

Groeten, 
Erik

----------


## annedijkstra

HVB gaat verder onder BanoPro

Persbericht:
http://banopro.nl/VERHUUR/_Nieuws/20...ro%20final.pdf

----------


## jakobjan

Grappig,  Bano was ook in de race om AVL over te nemen,  dat is blijkbaar niet gelukt.

Onder Bano zal het wel goed komen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dit is, hoe triest ook voor de afvallers, een normale marktwerking.



Wel rekening houdend met het verschil dat 'kwaliteit' in andere branches misschien duidelijker is dan in de onze.

Als een klant een Fiat Panda koopt, doet ie dat omdat ie misschien geen Jaguar kan betalen. Maar dat betekent ook dat ie als klant daar direct de gevolgen van ondervindt, want die Jaguar rijdt op allerlei opzichten toch gewoon beter.

Dat wij nou over het algemeen een aardig stel oren hebben en het verschil in geluidskwaliteit kunnen horen tussen een DAP MC-kastje en een Axys Source-stack, wil nog niet per sé zeggen dat alle klanten dat door hebben. Als die de helft kunnen betalen voor een even grote stapel hout waar ook herrie uit komt, dan zijn ze tevreden, zonder erbij stil te staan wát voor geluid er eigenlijk uit dat hout komt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wel rekening houdend met het verschil dat 'kwaliteit' in andere branches misschien duidelijker is dan in de onze.



Dat ben ik niet met je eens, kwaliteit gaat veel verder dan alleen de geluidskwaliteit.
Kwaliteit betekent voor een klant het nakomen van afspraken, netjes werken, duidelijk communiceren, betrouwbare spullen, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. Voor de koper van een auto is de manier waarop hij bij de dealer behandeld wordt ook een belangrijk aspect in zijn ervaring van kwaliteit.
Kwaliteit is in iedere branche vergelijkbaar en gaat dus veel verder dan de eigenlijke dienst of het eigenlijke product.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ooit begon Procon angstwekkend groot te worden... en zelfs dat kon worden overgomen.
Ooit had Showco/Varilites een soort van monopoly.
Maar meestal is het heel simpel:
wordt een bedrijf heel groot dan komt er een roze bril op de neus van de directie,
krijgt het middle-management de kolder in de kop,
denkt men er steeds meer "groen gras van de buren" bij te kunnen nemen 
en wordt het een logge ineffectieve geldverbrandende operatie.
Dan worden de aandeelhouders link, vliegen er directeuren uit,
en wordt er 'afgeslankt', afdelingen 'afgestoten' of verzelfstandigd en 
gaat men terug naar de "core business". 
Is van alle tijden en ook al eens eerder met LSD gebeurd, wat toen een hele grote (marktverzieker) was.
Showco en Vari-lite zijn andere voorbeelden van te groot en te hebberig.
En nu proberen restanten van doorstarten van die bedrijven het nog een keer.
Een ezel stoot zich in het gemeen niet twee keer aan dezelfde .....
Maar die directueren willen allemaal concureren met de stropdassen van
Ahold (uhhhhhhh, ooit ook een stront geweest) 
Shell (uhhh...), Tyco (uhhhh....), KPN (uhhhh...), Verolme,  Begeman, 
Kortom dikke buiken, met een stropdas en de 4e huppelk*t als vrouw, 
en een proivejet en een villa in Monaco, een abonnement op JabJum, 
maar zonder een enkele rest interesse voor het event-tech-vak....
Dat gaat een tijdje goed - tot het fout gaat.

En alleen vor banken, verzekeraars en bezineboeren zal kunnen gelden:
"too big too fail"
Hier worden gewoon eerst een aantal kleintjes doodgedrukt,
zoals Microsoft dat doet / deed met de concurenten.
En dan plots blijkt er een andere ontwikkeling over het hoofd gezien te zijn,
want "de heren-dikke-stropdassen" waren te druk met de aandelen-koersen....

Nu misschien even heel erg groot, 
maar over 10 jaar mogelijk weer op sterven na dood?
Mismanagement gebeurt zowel bij kleintjes als bij de groten,
maar de verlokkingen zijn vaak nadrukkelijker bij de laatsten.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kwaliteit is in iedere branche vergelijkbaar en gaat dus veel verder dan de eigenlijke dienst of het eigenlijke product.



Dat ben ik zeker met je eens, bij ons kun je kwaliteit leveren door veel support en after-sales te doen, maar die komen eigenlijk pas echt ter sprake als er iets niet 100% volgens plan gaat.

De disco-boer die zijn showtje binnen een uur van de aanhanger naar binnen rijdt, een paar uurtjes draait en na de breek weer naar huis rijdt, die zal hard moeten knokken om het tussen de tieners met DAP-kastjes uit te houden. Ook als die disco-boer een 32-jarige persoon is die al bijna 10 jaar in het vak zit en dus veel dingen vooraf aanvoelt wat de nieuwelingen niet kunnen.

Bot gezegd: In dat circuit maakt ondersteuning en after-sales minder uit. Ook omdat een klus die minder goed verloopt alleen betekent dat die klant niet terugkomt, terwijl de kans groot is dat ie voor een éénmalig feest iemand nodig had. Dan kan zo'n beginner met 150 euro ook een halfbakken show neerzetten zonder dat het veel gevolgen heeft. (Hooguit dat ie door een paar meer ervaren lui met een half oog even wordt aangekeken)

Voor de grotere spelers die met bands en artiesten te maken krijgen geldt de concurrentie met de 'newbies' (ik zeg met opzet niet marktverziekers) een heel stuk minder. Weinig pubers die een stack voor 1000 man in de schuur hebben staan, en als je al zover komt is je klandizie sneller bereid om naar de secundaire voorwaarden te kijken en meer uit te geven omdat jij wél bereid bent om de eerste lijn van ondersteuning op je te nemen. In zo'n situatie kun je 'kwaliteit voor kwantiteit' ook veel beter als bedrijfsbeleid overeind houden en heb je ook klanten die dat waarderen.

----------


## ericmartha

Ik zou zeggen geen zaken doen met HVB

----------


## AJB

Flauwekul, het was altijd een bedrijf dat kwaliteit leverde en de eigenaar van Bano kennende, zal dit vast niet minder worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Kwa licht of geluid weet ik het niet, 
maar kwa rigging kan ik jouw mening over die winkel niet zo delen.
Dat was (zeker in het verleden) vooral veel geblaat - maar erg weinig wol.

----------


## AJB

De producties die ik ken werd de (grote) rigging keurig uitbesteed, aan zeer capabele riggers (o.a. Mertens).

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan hebben ze dus inmiddels "hun werkzame leven" gebeterd.
Ik mag hopen dat het dan ook voor de kleine en middelgrote rigging klussen gelden zal.

----------


## jakobjan

Hiep Hiep Hoera, we kunnen weer gaan bieden

Hvb Rental & Staging B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk

----------


## mvdwerff

Even een update hierover: 

De apparatuur van HVB is ondergebracht in Banopro, en delen van deze apparatuur alsmede oude apparatuur van Bano worden nu geveild. 
Dit is dus geen faillisementveiling, maar puur een manier op materialen 'op te ruimen'. Een grote 'PA-Markt' maar dan als veiling. 
Wat mij betreft een zeer slimme zet!

----------


## avolife

iemand al gekeken op de veiling van hvb?

----------


## Whitefarmer

Vorige week stond er alleen nog de fotobrochure, nu dus alle kavels.

ach, zo is het een uurtje of 5 later.....


Er staat wel wat nuttigs tussen, maar je ziet nu al dat er stevig geboden wordt op sommige kavels   :EEK!:

----------


## badboyscrew

Word nu al als gekken geboden op somige dingen word dus allemaal veel te duur

----------


## Whitefarmer

ik zag een sennheiser freeportje gaan voor  190,- (ex opgeld/btw)  :EEK!:

----------


## timedriver

Apart: rij je afgelopen dinsdag op de A6 bij Emmeloord, wordt je ingehaald door de Mercedes Sprinter uit de veiling...(Duidelijk herkenbaar aan de grote schaafplek op de zijkant...)

----------


## mvdwerff

Waarom is dat apart? 
Alle spullen worden nog gebruikt op klussen! Dus ook de logistieke materialen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

toch een 11 kaveltjes weten te bemachtigen, van flash player tot cased tv's , video distributie, laserdisc player met disc's en vage video achtige kolommen (focus)??

owja, en een kaveltje toetsenborden en divers....

----------


## timedriver

> Waarom is dat apart? 
> Alle spullen worden nog gebruikt op klussen! Dus ook de logistieke materialen.



Vond het wel grappig...ik reed in mijn caddy op knooppunt Emmeloord, kijk naar links en zie enkel een zwarte bus met krassen. Ik had even een aha erlebnis!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Photonics

Ik heb ook een aantal spulletjes gekocht.  Oa de doremi players waren een goeie aanwinst  :Smile:  verder hebben ze ook kapotte rommel op de veiling gebracht.

Vind dit echt niet kunnen.  Ik dacht om een werkende Perfect cue te kunnen komen van hvb.  Toen het echter aankwam bleek het een toestel van banopro te zijn... Met vermelding op de doos: ontvanger kapot... Maar op de foto's lag de doos natuurlijk wel open. Je kon dit dus niet weten...

Correct is anders!

----------


## ralph

Lijkt me dat je melding op een forum ook niet echt DE manier is om je "geschil" met de veilingmeester te beslechten?!

----------


## tha_dj

> Ik heb ook een aantal spulletjes gekocht. Oa de doremi players waren een goeie aanwinst  verder hebben ze ook kapotte rommel op de veiling gebracht.
> 
> Vind dit echt niet kunnen. Ik dacht om een werkende Perfect cue te kunnen komen van hvb. Toen het echter aankwam bleek het een toestel van banopro te zijn... Met vermelding op de doos: ontvanger kapot... Maar op de foto's lag de doos natuurlijk wel open. Je kon dit dus niet weten...
> 
> Correct is anders!



 
Tja....had voor de aardigheid op de site vermeld kunnen worden ja !

Maar daarvoor hebben zij zich ingedekt met een KIJK dag !!!
Kan je gebruik van maken, hoeft niet......
hangt er vanaf wat je zelf verstandig lijkt

 :Cool:

----------


## steed

*En wederom een bedrijf omgevallen...*

Faillissement Fire & Ice         




Op 15-03-2011 is *Fire & Ice* te *Zeijen (Drenthe)* door de rechtbank in Assen failliet verklaard. Als curator is aangesteld mr. J.M. Sprangers. De (hoofd)activiteit van *Fire & Ice* verhuur verkoop geluid en Licht.
 Er zijn (nog) geen verslagen beschikbaar.
*
en een mega platen maatschappij....*

Op 03-05-2011 is *Gmi Music Partners B.V.* h.o.d.n. Gmi Music Magazine te *Duiven (Gelderland)* door de rechtbank in Arnhem failliet verklaard. Als curator is aangesteld mr. C.A.M. Nijhuis. Er zijn 2 verslagen beschikbaar.

het is niet anders...sterkte allemaal in deze moeilijke tijd...

----------

